# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  giúp em cách đưa web lên mạng

## sangseo

em mới có 1 web ,nhưng em ko biét làm thế nào đẻ đưa lên mạng và đẻ cho người cần nhận xem cả ..em đã thử đua lên media thì khi dow về xem lại thì hình nên và nhạc ko tháy hiện.thấy mọi người bảo là phải up lên host .nhưgn em ko biét phải làm thế nào .mong mọi người chỉ giáo ...thank nhiều

----------


## chuyenxemay

bạn vào http://byethost.com rồi đăng ký một cái host free nhé! khi nào đăng ký xong thì reply lại diễn đàn mình sẽ hướng dẫn các bước tiếp theo.

----------


## tuboi

anh ơi ,em dăng kí mãi mà cứ báo lỗi hoài ,em ko đăng kí đuoc ý

----------


## mypham

vì ngưòi ta đòi 1 mail cua google cơ anh ạ

----------


## pingmax

rứa thì bạn cần lập 1 gmail đi, rùi lấy nó mà use. còn cái :



> .em đã thử đua lên media thì khi dow về xem lại thì hình nên và nhạc ko tháy hiện.


thì tại mấy file ảnh và nhạc của bạn là ở trong máy của bạn nên khi đến máy khắc thì ko có, nên ko thể xem đc thui! 
2m

----------


## linht1106k1

em su dung gmail đăng kí ròi mà,nhưng vẫn bị bào lỗi ý

----------


## diemmy9x

thôi nếu không bạn làm đăng ký host theo bài viết này nhé!
http://vinasupport.com/blog/index.php/2010/07/huong-dan-dk-host-mien-phi-lam-web-forum-vbb-php/
hay cần mình đăng ký luôn 1 host cho. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## Ricky1990

em thực hiện đén bước cuôi cùng trong cái trang http://vinasupport.com/blog/index.php/2010/07/huong-dan-dk-host-mien-phi-lam-web-forum-vbb-php/ rồi ạ,rồi thì án vào đâu đẻ làm tiếp hả anh

----------


## hungtk15122010

[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] tớ up len rồi ,nhưgn chả biét làm thé nào nữa ý ,chỉ biết làm đén cái huong dan cuoi cùng trong cái trang huong dãn đáy là dùng luôn,ko biết phải làm gì tiép theo nữa.chỉ dùm tớ vói

----------


## SuperQA

khi mà up hết lên flashfxp thì ấn thé nào nữa đẻ chúgnn kết nói vói nhau

----------


## thuongbodo

bạn upload được dữ liệu lên host chưa? bài viết này hướng dẫn cả việc upload trang web lên host. vì vậy bạn có thể truy cập trang web của bạn thông qua cái subdomain rồi đó.

----------


## cstk235

upload lên xong là ok rồi. giờ trang web của bạn đã ở trên mạng. nhưng bạn phải chắc chắn rằng đã upload dữ liệu đúng vào thư mục public hoặc www nhé! còn truy cập trang web của bạn thì ...


đến bước này thì bạn điền domain là gì? 
vd nếu mình chưa có domain mình sẽ chọn điền mục thứ 2 và điền tên subdomain muốn tạo là manlivo thì mình sẽ được cung cấp tên miền manlivo.webege.com
và nếu file upload lên có tên là test.html thì mình sẽ truy cập file đó qua đường dẫn http ://manlivo.webege.com/test.html
còn nếu bạn chưa rõ thì bạn cho mình biết tên subdomain của bạn tạo là gì?

----------


## lebichvan888

của em đến hai buoc này là ko b iét làm t hé nào nữa

----------


## tuyla123

nếu chưa làm được thì pm yahoo mình, mình chỉ cho.
y!m: nguyen_uoc_tinh_yeu

----------

